# Amazing high school quartet



## JanItor

Hey everyone,

I cam across this high school string quartet on youtube:






i don't know about you but i seriously think this is amazing for a high school group playing the 1st mvt of Ravel's string quartet

check it out and see what you think...


----------



## Chris

The clip doesn't show them actually playing. I'm a little suspicious!


----------



## Head_case

It's certainly not beyond a high school group to play Ravel - the playing on the clip isn't bad at all. 

Some of the best string quartets meet up in music college early on and gel that way. The Taneyev Quartet were still very callow when they premiered Shostakovich's XVth string quartet. The Krasni Quartet were also barely out of puberty when they won a scholarship to record the complete Shebalin string quartet cycle - the first complete cycle (possibly ever?) despite previous individual string quartets being recorded here and there by the Moscow Opera Quartet or something/Borodin Quartet and others.


----------

